
:lang() CSS Pseudo-Class - divbzero
https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/CSS/:lang
======
divbzero
A pain point that I’ve encountered repeatedly but observed consciously for the
first time today: The natural comfortable font size can vary for different
languages. Hence, a font size of say 14px that works just fine for English
could make you squint when reading Chinese.

A solution for this is to add something like the following to your CSS
stylesheet:

    
    
      :lang(en) {
        font-size: 14px;
      }
    
      :lang(zh) {
        font-size: 18px;
      }

